# hilfe edler scrolls online



## Hakkepeter92 (2. November 2014)

Juhu Leute hab es mir gekauft und wolltea Frage wie i meine 30gratis bekomme MFG peter


----------



## Rasha (4. November 2014)

Lade es erstmal runter 

Du musst erst deinen Key aktivieren.


----------



## wastel (4. November 2014)

..und dann noch deine Bankverbindung angeben. Ohne "vollwertigen Acount" gibts die 30 Tage nicht.

Klingt doof..ist aber so. Abgebucht wird auch nix....


----------



## ImpulZze90 (5. November 2014)

Du musst nach Dem einloggen deine Daten hinterlegen, dann werden die 30 Tage gutgeschrieben. Nach der Aktivierung kannst du quasi gleich wieder kündigen. Keine extra Kosten!


----------



## Hakkepeter92 (11. November 2014)

OK danke leutz


----------



## Vicblau (12. November 2014)

ich glaube man muss sogar den folgemonat bestellen... sprich unter 60 tage bekommt man kein abo...
irgendwie sowas...   ein rl kumpel hat sich genau deswegen monatelang gesträubt nen abo abzuschließen...
kann mich aber selbstverständlich auch irren...

mfg


----------



## Nightslaver (12. November 2014)

Vicblau schrieb:


> ich glaube man muss sogar den folgemonat bestellen... sprich unter 60 tage bekommt man kein abo...
> irgendwie sowas...   ein rl kumpel hat sich genau deswegen monatelang gesträubt nen abo abzuschließen...
> kann mich aber selbstverständlich auch irren...
> 
> mfg


 
Irrst dich. Das günstigste Abo ist eine monatliche Abbuchung mit glaube 14 Euro. Man kann aber auch 60 Tage kaufen ohne ein festes Abo abzuschließen.


----------



## Vicblau (13. November 2014)

auch beim ersten monat?

http://www.buffed.de/TESO-The-Elder...line-Das-erste-Vierteljahr-im-Test-1128405/5/

zitat: Dann war da noch die Sache mit den automatischen Kontoabbuchungen, wenn  die Spieler ihre Product Key inklusive freiem Spielmonat registrierten


----------

